# soulx vs guild



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2012)

BATTLE OF THE CENTURY







"BAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

Now find a picture of them fucking.

Errr...Guildy and soul...not...not the babies...>.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Now find a picture of them fucking.



The edit came way too late!

YOU PERVERT! 



Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

I honestly thought this thread would pop up a lot sooner than this. And I didn't think p1ng would be the one to do it. XD


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread is much funnier than the standard "HAWHAW THERE'S DRAMA ON GBATEMP" thread I was expecting to find.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 1
Prove your fanboyism with a fight to the finish.
Naturally soulx will fight smash bros style and Guild will fight with everything soulx believes is a rip off of smash bros.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 10, 2012)

they both smell like dog farts, so no one wins.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2012)

so who cried?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I supposed to be seeing guild and soulx? Because all I see is p1ngpong smacking a whiner.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2012)

I prefer Guild because he _sometimes_makes sense and isn't as much of a fanboy as people make him out to be.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 10, 2012)

ty god my avatar isnt involved


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't even know if I'm allowed to post in this thread because P1ngy got Arnold to tell me to shut up, but I shall post anyways. I vote that Guild will win.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2012)

WHY IS THERE NO POLL?


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 10, 2012)

I liked the part where the baby punches the other baby in the face and i have idea what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> WHY IS THERE NO POLL?


*points up*


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2012)

Vote now!

The loser gets banned, the winner gets demoted from mag staff and then is also banned!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Vote now!
> 
> The loser gets banned, the winner gets demoted from mag staff and then is also banned!


And us voters take their position right right?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Vote now!
> ...



Yes.

And then you will be banned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Vote now!
> ...



Only if you're referring to the Party Escort Submission Position.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

p1ngy wanted to put the appropriate image but having big burly men stomping on babies is rather cruel and not allowed on GBAtemp, despite how accurate of a metaphor it is for the current situation.

Also I'm not literate Valwin. Take that into account when you vote for me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

What if I like them both?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> What if I like them both?



It's more likely to like neither of us then like both of us.

Also if that's the case just vote for me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for you, Guildie.

But you must give me your body in return. It's in the fine print


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I voted for you, Guildie.
> 
> But you must give me your body in return. It's in the fine print



No qualms with that contract.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 10, 2012)

both are good enough to do something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> both are good enough to do something.



Yeah, I'm good enough to post news. soulx is good enough for... nothing comes to mind, sorry.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> p1ngy wanted to put the appropriate image but having big burly men stomping on babies is rather cruel and not allowed on GBAtemp, despite how accurate of a metaphor it is for the current situation.
> 
> Also I'm not *literate Valwin.* Take that into account when you vote for me.



God, I hope this catches on. It would be my eighth greatest moment on this forum.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for the one that isn't a big sandy vagina.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No qualms with that contract.



Brb, taking advantage.




TwinRetro said:


> I voted for the one that isn't a big sandy vagina.



So you voted for Guild?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Soulx deserves just a little bit more credit then he's getting.
Both him and Guild are cool people to talk to. Separately.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2012)

As much as I hate soulx and love Guild I had to vote for Guild because I hate soulx.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for the one that isn't a big sandy vagina.
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> As much as I hate soulx and love Guild I had to vote for Guild because I hate soulx.



I know that feel bro


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I'm not _literate Valwin_..._literate Valwin..._​_literate Valwin..._​_literate Valwin..._​_literate Valwin..._​


​


			
				Joseph Conrad in the "Heart of Darkness" said:
			
		

> _*The horror, the horror!*_


I can't even begin to imagine the absolute chaos such a creature would cause. Valwin was so harmless and funny partially because you couldn't understand most of his posts, which shielded you from facing the darkness that lingers in his psyche... I'd... rather not face that... force... Ever.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't even begin to imagine the absolute chaos such a creature would cause. Valwin was so harmless and funny partially because you couldn't understand most of his posts, which shielded you from understanding the darkness that lingers in his psyche... I'd... rather not face that... force... Ever.



Read some more of soulx's material and you'll see exactly what horror literate Valwin has caused.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even begin to imagine the absolute chaos such a creature would cause. Valwin was so harmless and funny partially because you couldn't understand most of his posts, which shielded you from understanding the darkness that lingers in his psyche... I'd... rather not face that... force... Ever.
> ...


I voted for you anyways. _PC Master Race - Haters Gonna Hate, PS3 > XBox 360 > Wii, PSVita > 3DS_ and all that jazz.

_*COME AT ME NINTENFAGS!*_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for Guild. Not because he isn't a fanboy (Because lets face it, sometimes he is) but because he _admits it._

Whereas soulx is all like: "VITA SELLS 3 COPIES IN ONE WEEK, 3DS SELLS 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!" then screams "I'm not a fanboy I'm not a fanboy! Just posting news!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whereas soulx is all like: "VITA SELLS 3 COPIES IN ONE WEEK, 3DS SELLS 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!" then screams _"*I'm not a fanboy I'm not a fanboy! Just posting news!*"_


Oh, the spice! _Can't handle the spice!_

_



_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I voted for Guild. Not because he isn't a fanboy (Because lets face it, sometimes he is) but because he _admits it._
> 
> Whereas soulx is all like: "VITA SELLS 3 COPIES IN ONE WEEK, 3DS SELLS 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!" then screams "I'm not a fanboy I'm not a fanboy! Just posting news!"



Come on, give him a break. It's pure coincidence that he only posts news threads that either bash the Vita or puts the 3DS on a 50ft pedestal. Purely coincidental.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for Guild. Not because he isn't a fanboy (Because lets face it, sometimes he is) but because he _admits it._
> ...


Awwwww....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK Twin OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 10, 2012)

Voted for guild because, while he does admit his fanboyism, he is also really funny about it.


Soulx is pretty bland and in denial about his nintendo bias. Plus, he starts 90% of all the actual handheld war threads we have freaking had at this place...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2012)

i just go with whoever is winning.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 10, 2012)

i was going to vote for soulx, because i thinked that this thread was about the worst.

yet , both are good, if they continue fighting forever, making the news section funnier.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd rather the news section contain NEWS and Gahars witty comments. Not Flaming fanboyism that the arguments between guild and soulx cause.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2012)

i voted for Soulx, why? im just hipster like that.




and Guild always shows me up.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

Flame said:


> i voted for Soulx, why? im just hipster like that.
> 
> and Guild always shows me up.



Guild shows me up, too 
Oh, wait... I don't think we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > i voted for Soulx, why? im just hipster like that.
> ...



you dirty little girl.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > i voted for Soulx, why? im just hipster like that.
> ...


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 10, 2012)

Since this drama means little to me, I'll vote Soulx for the fun of it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 10, 2012)

Where is the "I ship Guild-sama x soulx-kun xDDDDDDDDdddddddd" option?
THAT HURT TO WRITE WHY DID I ATTEMPT TO MAKE THAT TERRIBLE TERRIBLE JOKE WHY?!
/wrists


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 10, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Where is the "I ship Guild-sama x soulx-kun xDDDDDDDDdddddddd" option?
> THAT HURT TO WRITE WHY DID I ATTEMPT TO MAKE THAT TERRIBLE TERRIBLE JOKE WHY?!
> /wrists


It's okay, I thought of it too.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for the one that doesn't have a big.... Haha..... Ego


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2012)

soulx has suddenly caught up quite quickly...SOMEONE CHECK FOR ALT ACCOUNTS!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> p1ngy wanted to put the appropriate image but having big burly men stomping on babies is rather cruel and not allowed on GBAtemp, despite how accurate of a metaphor it is for the current situation.
> 
> Also I'm not literate Valwin. Take that into account when you vote for me.


I hope you aren't implying that a literate Valwin is a possibility in any past, present or future timeline, prime or alternative, or in any parallel universe in the entire existence of _The Whole Sort Of General Mish Mash_.

Such an idea is of course, utterly ludicrous.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for Guild because I'm tired of seeing threads about how well the 3DS is doing and PC gaming.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> soulx has suddenly caught up quite quickly...SOMEONE CHECK FOR ALT ACCOUNTS!



I've been making sympathy alts to vote for him since he was so far behind. BAN ME.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2012)

IDK. 

I mean soulx recent threads are "pay backs" to all those 3ds is doom articles a long time ago.

And... Guild is ...well Guild.

Who should I pick?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2012)

Are they playing 'hide the penis?'

Not sure if winning or losing is better


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought about it for a long while....I vote for vulpes


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

I voted soulx because he was losing badly and most of the comments in thread were against him
Like em both, but I love supporting the underdog.
Supporting the guy who's winning is like, so mainstream


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I voted soulx because he was losing badly and most of the comments in thread were against him
> Like em both, but I love supporting the underdog.
> Supporting the guy who's winning is like, so mainstream


Yeah I'm gonna make a lot of alt accounts so he wins, then you'll be a mainstream douche for picking a winner.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess Guild won and I didn't even vote.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I guess Guild won



Which means i'm not a mainstream douche
awwwwwwww yeaaaahhhhh


----------



## Santee (Aug 15, 2012)

Who the fuck is soulx.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Santee said:


> Who the fuck is soulx.



Literate Valwin.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Guild won
> ...


Yeah you're a hipster douche so you still lost.

Only way to win is to either like them both or hate them both.


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

the only way to win is to not give a shit


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Only way to win is to either like them both or hate them both.





Black-Ice said:


> I voted soulx because he was losing badly and most of the comments in thread were against him
> *Like em both,* but I love supporting the underdog.
> Supporting the guy who's winning is like, so mainstream


----------



## Narayan (Aug 15, 2012)

who cares about winning when no one gets anything.


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

Narayan said:


> who cares about winning when no one gets anything.



The winner gets some nice smug self satisfaction.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Only way to win is to either like them both or hate them both.



Or be me apparently.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2012)

Law said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > who cares about winning when no one gets anything.
> ...


And a cuddly toy!


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Law said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



You aren't very cuddly though


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Only way to win is to either like them both or hate them both.
> ...


That can all change my boy, that can all change.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2012)

Law said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Law said:
> ...


I've been recalled following the "razor in the stuffing" incident.

I don't think those children's throats will ever fully recover.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 15, 2012)

Law said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Law said:
> ...


but i still could get a cuddly toy right?

also about your sig. i'm not an expert in image editing but if someone could edit and image containing that...siren? on both sides animated and the text in the middle kept still. 
in each layer one part of animation at corners and the middle is left transparent.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 15, 2012)

Even though I tend to agree with guild in their little disputes they are both pretty decent guys so I'll just vote soul to level the field a little.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

In all seriousness, let's just all agree both of them are tedious twats. And the forum in general will better without both of them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> In all seriousness, let's just all agree both of them are tedious twats. *Then we should ban them* And the forum in general will better without both of them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> In all seriousness, let's just all agree both of them are tedious twats. And the forum in general will better without both of them.



Actually the forum is more like Highlander. There can only be one.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, let's just all agree both of them are tedious twats. And the forum in general will better without both of them.
> ...



Than I suggest you two duel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8bGmCP3Hag

YOU HAVE NO HONOUR!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Nah it'll be more like hand slapping in a none masculine way.


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, let's just all agree both of them are tedious twats. And the forum in general will better without both of them.
> ...



You already lost (there can be only one).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2012)

wait what is happening here?




...
19-20. not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> wait what is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





soulx said:


> wait what is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read through you'll notice 80% of your votes are sympathy ones.

Sorry.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> If you read through you'll notice 80% of your votes are sympathy ones.
> 
> Sorry.


I vote we rename GBAtemp, SonyTemp. Clearly that's what the majority wants.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> 19-20. not bad, not bad at all.


http://gbatemp.net/topic/332327-soulx-vs-guild/page__view__findpost__p__4343610
So yeah, you might want to think of that number being reduced a little.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > 19-20. not bad, not bad at all.
> ...


guild cares enough to make alt accounts for me. i'm flattered.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> I vote we rename GBAtemp, SonyTemp. Clearly that's what the majority wants.


I know you like to think so but not every thread on the forum is "Sony Vs Nintendo".


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

SonyTemp?

The poke-freaks will object to that, In fact I think Nintemp would beat SonyTemp 
Im still getting 'how do you make conquest work' messages


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuck it.

NOW A LOKI THREAD!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 15, 2012)

[yt]P9Nxzq_coXM[/yt]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> [yt]P9Nxzq_coXM[/yt]


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

It has begun.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

SNKTemp sounds better to be honest to be fair.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> SNKTemp sounds better to be honest to be fair.


Square-Tempix


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

I would regularly visit TrolleyDaveTemp


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

SpankwireTemp?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2012)

SegaTemp.

AtariTemp

MicroTemp


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > SNKTemp sounds better to be honest to be fair.
> ...


No, Squre Enix sucks after Squaresoft and Enix merged.
KonamiTemp.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2012)

http://porn.gbatemp.net/


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


And suddenly.
You lost 10 Ice points.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Guild, what's the latest with getting your Vita fixed?

EDIT: Square Enix are fucking terrible.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

AmigaTemp

@Raulpica is with me on this, fuck you Atari ST trolls.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Final Fantasy and Tekken


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

CommodoreTemp


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

SQUARE TEMPIX


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Enix>SquareSoft.

Just like those bastards to focus on Square stuff and not Enix, I want E.V.O. 2 & Actraiser 3.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Need more Final Fantasy
-good final fantasy


----------



## Devin (Aug 15, 2012)

Spoiler












These feelings. Forbidden love.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Devin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fitting description of the true feelings between Guild and Soulx.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



One has an OLED screen. The other is for kiddies.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...



A twisted romance...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

20/20

that perfect vision.
that even score
who will win
and who will be buttsore?


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> who will win



No one.

I'm going to have dinner now. Also my posts in the last hour have been pretty shit.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Enix>SquareSoft.
> 
> Just like those bastards to focus on Square stuff and not Enix, I want E.V.O. 2 & Actraiser 3.


I love all of the action RPGs developed by Quintet. Especially Terranigma and Illusion of Time. The Granstream Saga isn't quite as good, though.
If you want another platformer-esque RPG, try Ys 3 Wanderers from Ys (not the remake). The creators left Falcom and created Quintet after making that game. It has a similar sort of vibe.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I love all of the action RPGs developed by Quintet. Especially Terranigma and Illusion of Time. The Granstream Saga isn't quite as good, though.
> If you want another platformer-esque RPG, try Ys 3 Wanderers from Ys (not the remake). The creators left Falcom and created Quintet after making that game. It has a similar sort of vibe.


Played all those of course.

As for Actraiser, it was the strategy parts I like, the platformer parts were trash which is why the sequel was crappy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 15, 2012)

I voted for me. It was the most rational thing to do.




Devin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One keeps it mouth open and won't shut up. The other is far too sensitive in the rear.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> As for Actraiser, it was the strategy parts I like, the platformer parts were trash which is why the sequel was crappy.


Eh... I actually liked the platforming parts. I feel that they're almost as good as DKC  at least.I agree that I enjoyed controlling the angel more, though. It's too bad that Quintet is gone now. I found the way that the players could influence towns in their games.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

Man, this thread is just bouncing all over the place. Just to add another option:
I vote for RareTemp. Rare made all the good games back in the day before Microsoft bought them


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I feel that they're almost as good as DKC  at least


They are as good, though that isn't saying much as DKC is a pretty generic platformer when you take away the prettiness.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that they're almost as good as DKC  at least
> ...



NO IT'S NOSTALGIC.

Although Donkey Kong Country Returns was pretty good but I found the rest of the DKC series to be rather boring.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 15, 2012)

I voted for Guild because I'm a despicable person who licks Guild's anus to get likes.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NO IT'S NOSTALGIC.


I'm not really boud to the game by nostalgia as I've only owned an SNES and played the game this year. I didn't think it was bad, but not nearly as good as Yoshi's Island or Kirby Super Star. As for the visuals, I feel that sprites would've been much better to use than those prerendered graphics . They just lack a certain quality that sprites have. It's one of the reasons I can't get used to the visuals of SMRPG too.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 16, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > NO IT'S NOSTALGIC.
> ...



With the Yoshi and Kirby games, the sprites themselves weren't going for the realistic approach. They were going for the nicely designed style with some simplicity. That's why even now, they handled the transition of time better. SMRPG, on the other hand, did not. It was nice back in the day when we weren't in contact with high resolution visuals, but now, it is just a jumble of colors. The enhancements that emulators have given to games better fit the simplistic sprites earlier mentioned, making them more pleasant to the eyes.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

Did Guild win yet?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild = sony
SoulX = Nintendo
Everyone else = Microsoft
Yall's on the wrong bandwagon


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 16, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Guild = sony
> SoulX = Nintendo
> Everyone else = Microsoft
> Yall's on the wrong bandwagon


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

Personally I think Guild should claim victory to end this sorry affair.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

Come on, come on, come on come on girl you can win this, come on soulx, we can see the finish line!!!!!.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Guild = sony
> SoulX = Nintendo
> Everyone else = Microsoft
> Yall's on the wrong bandwagon



Ironically I'm more of a "Microsoft fanboy" than anything else. I own a Xbox, I pay for Xbox Live, and I (occasionally) defend Microsoft (with like Xbox Live Gold, Windows 8, etc). No one notices though.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ironically I'm more of a "Microsoft fanboy" than anything else. I own a Xbox, I pay for Xbox Live, and I (occasionally) defend Microsoft (with like Xbox Live Gold, Windows 8, etc). No one notices though.


That's because the scoundrels who say you are a Sony fanboy have this disease where they can only see the word Sony instead of any other company when it comes to you saying something positive. This is why I hope you do that StarFox review so people will start posting "DERP DERP HE GOT IT WRONG ITS BY NINTENDO HA HE LIKES A NINTENDO GAME".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically I'm more of a "Microsoft fanboy" than anything else. I own a Xbox, I pay for Xbox Live, and I (occasionally) defend Microsoft (with like Xbox Live Gold, Windows 8, etc). No one notices though.
> ...



But Star Fox sucks!

I'm just kidding, I actually do enjoy the SNES Star Fox although I wasn't fond of the N64 one.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 16, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Guild = sony
> SoulX = Nintendo
> Everyone else = Microsoft
> Yall's on the wrong bandwagon


Nahh Everyone else is in the PC master race, looking over everyone else with humor towards their stupidity.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Guild = sony
> ...



But everyone who is PC master race runs Windows and therefore are Microsoft fanboys.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


Not really fanboys, more just the fact that there's no operating system that can actually run programs other than windows


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 16, 2012)

Wasnt really going for fanboy but yeah probably came across that way  
Microsoft is just the perfect balence between the other two companys for me. 
Weather it be through pc gaming, or Xbox, its got more game then its competition 
*insert xbox got game meme here*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Xbox master race


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2012)

So back on topic


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> So back on topic


Which ones the duck and which ones the fox?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Which ones the duck and which ones the fox?


IDK, but I guess Finn is P1ng


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Which ones the duck and which ones the fox?
> ...


P1NG IS RIGHTEOUS AND BLONDE?

so whos jake?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > So back on topic
> ...



You really have to ask who the fox is around here?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


So who did p1ng make you kiss?
Your eyes arent open so they must have been unbearable.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Your mom. 

HAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


I'm British.
I have a mum, not a mom
~Correct English
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > If you read through you'll notice 80% of your votes are sympathy ones.
> ...





Black-Ice said:


> SonyTemp?
> 
> The poke-freaks will object to that, In fact I think Nintemp would beat SonyTemp
> Im still getting 'how do you make conquest work' messages


I think "3DSperm" is a better name.




Black-Ice said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



http://duckduckgo.com/

And thus, the mystery was solved.

Notice how the tree in the back has a suspiciously-shaped hole in it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


Only prowler is allowed to post gif responses in the EoF.




but this one has boobs so i'll allow this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I wish...you should see that new thread. Black Ice thinks he's the new prowler.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You guys need to stop living in the past.
Bunch of Hipsters.
Coz prowls did it first everyone else cant




That.
is a gif.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Come out his ass suprgamr
> and everyone else


prowler was the best damn thing that happened to this forum then idiots like you and NeoWhateverHisFace and Luigi idiot and acedumb had to go and ruin it  BACK TO THE IGNORE LIST WITH YOU 

@[member='Phoenix Goddess']


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Come out his ass suprgamr
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> prowler was the best damn thing that happened to this forum then idiots like you and NeoWhateverHisFace and Luigi idiot and acedumb had to go and ruin it  BACK TO THE IGNORE LIST WITH YOU
> 
> @[member='Phoenix Goddess']



Unfortunately, I don't see any of it changing. May as well either leave the EoF or... put them on ignore 

And prowlie kicked ass, you brats.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler was the best damn thing that happened to this forum then idiots like you and NeoWhateverHisFace and Luigi idiot and acedumb had to go and ruin it  BACK TO THE IGNORE LIST WITH YOU
> ...


They're all on ignore. But sometimes I just can't help but make fun of them...I'M LEAVING THE EOF.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

I find it funny that most of the people who are praising prowler are people he disliked.




JUST SAYING.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> .I'M LEAVING THE EOF.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2012)

When did this thread go from "soulx vs. Guild" to "Scott Prowler VS. The Temp"?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=soulx&word2=guild+mccommunist

I think Google understands.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> When did this thread go from "soulx vs. Guild" to "Scott Prowler VS. The Temp"?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> I find it funny that most of the people who are praising prowler are people he disliked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a good thing prowlie liked me 

Besides, most people don't realize what they have until it's gone. Love is lost and all that jazz.



Now, back to Guild kicking soul's ass!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2012)

If soulx gets four more votes and then closes the thread he wins.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If soulx gets four more votes and then closes the thread he wins.



This is news to me. I didn't know soulx had the power to close the thread


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Now, back to Guild kicking soul's ass!








¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://www.googlefig...ild+mccommunist
> 
> I think Google understands.


HEY, I was gonna do that.

Anyway, I think the problem is just the way the poll on this thread was worded.
That way it ends up looking more like this :
http://www.googlefig...ulx&word2=guild


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> HEY, I was gonna do that.
> 
> Anyway, I think the problem is just the way the poll on this thread was worded.
> That way it ends up looking more like this :
> http://www.googlefig...ulx&word2=guild


I'm pretty sure he did try soulx vs guild and when he realized he lost hard he changed it to Guild's full name.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

and i ended up putting my name against several tempers.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> HEY, I was gonna do that.
> 
> Anyway, I think the problem is just the way the poll on this thread was worded.
> That way it ends up looking more like this :
> http://www.googlefig...ulx&word2=guild


makes more sense to use the full name as guild is an actual word.



@suprgamr232 butthurt as usual.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Black-Ice&word2=gbatemp

I win the thread


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > HEY, I was gonna do that.
> ...


Come to think of it, fewer google hits also kinda means a more original username choice
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=maxternal&word2=guild+mccommunist


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

aghjcfkbaghjxdcbasghzcvujh

Fucking originality


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...








no, i did not edit that.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2012)

So, he won with less votes?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> So, he won with less votes?


yes. nice image.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://www.googlefig...ild+mccommunist
> 
> I think Google understands.


Bitch please.
http://www.googlefig...x&word2=Hadrian






Not like it matters.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Bitch please.





Hadrian said:


> Not like it matters.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've gotta go and make a thread for this.

EDIT: Here.

http://gbatemp.net/t...6-google-fight/


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Devin&word2=Hadrian

Pick your fights wisely old man.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> http://www.googlefig...n&word2=Hadrian
> 
> Pick your fights wisely old man.


Pft only because it counts Devina, yeah I'm gonna call you Devina now.


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.googlefig...n&word2=Hadrian
> ...





Spoiler



;A;

HADRIANA.


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Law&word2=gbatemp


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Devina&word2=Hadriana#
and
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Thanatos+&word2=soulx


----------

